# Muslim family looking to move to Portugal



## Losb7Algerie

Hi everybody we are a Muslim family who are thinking about moving to Portugal from canada one of our main moving factors are the people it is very important to know how will we be over there we did a bit of research on several other countries and saw that Portugal had a unique type of people who are very friendly towards foreigners we would like to know more if anyone would like to share an experience or maybe knows some muslims over there?
thanks:


----------



## MrBife

If your post read 'Family looking to move to Portugal' then in my view it would read normally. But why add the word Muslim ? What has that got to do with the price of fish ?

No one cares a damn that I am a born again atheist ? You should not expect to be taken more seriously by declaring you are a muslim - you should feel secure here by just being a nice person, there are lots of nice people living here already - that should be enough for anyone shouldn't it ?


----------



## Janina k

MrBife said:


> If your post read 'Family looking to move to Portugal' then in my view it would read normally. But why add the word Muslim ? What has that got to do with the price of fish ?
> 
> No one cares a damn that I am a born again atheist ? You should not expect to be taken more seriously by declaring you are a muslim - you should feel secure here by just being a nice person, there are lots of nice people living here already - that should be enough for anyone shouldn't it ?


Hello

MrBife what an amazing honest answer people are people nothing more nothing less.

Krystyna


----------



## azoreseuropa

Losb7Algerie,

You shouldn't added Muslim to your title. Fear not... My friend is from British and his family came from Pakistan and Muslim friend of mine is a very nice guy. He is deaf and muslim. I learned so much about his religion. I don't discriminate or judge him at all. I just listen and very understanding in his own belief. The important is that he treat me kindly and friendly person. As long as he is a good guy and I am proud to be his friend. Really, it is not necessarily to added that to the title out of fear or worrying. I am sure that this forum is a friendly area for you. You are ok. No worries.


----------



## bom dia lisbon

True, Portugal is a very tolerant and peaceful country. However I do believe this family is asking a valid question, given the realities of the world we live in. After all, it's hard enough integrating in a new country when you look and dress like the locals! I would suggest that the OP contact the mosque in Lisboa (or wherever you're planning to live) and connect with people who can share their first hand experience. I hope that the answers you get are positive. Good luck to you!


----------



## Losb7Algerie

I totally understand what you mean i was just a bit worried about how we would be seen with our head scarf?


----------



## yahya khan

Losb7Algerie said:


> Thanks a bunch!


Im pakistani muslim with portuguese girlfriend and I have been in Porto already,her family treat and understand very well that are different cultures and respect.portugueses are too understanding,they not stop starying at you cause you look /talk/or dress different.I notest too there is a huge muslim community and many mosques too.definetly,portugal is amazing choice,I can assure you.good luck


----------



## caju

bom dia lisbon said:


> True, Portugal is a very tolerant and peaceful country. However I do believe this family is asking a valid question, given the realities of the world we live in. After all, it's hard enough integrating in a new country when you look and dress like the locals! I would suggest that the OP contact the mosque in Lisboa (or wherever you're planning to live) and connect with people who can share their first hand experience. I hope that the answers you get are positive. Good luck to you!



Agreed. It would be wonderful if everybody felt the same way as the posters above, but unfortunately that's not the world we live in!


----------



## ruipedro.sousa

There is a small Muslim community in Lisbon, mostly from West Africa and India. 

The ismaili community has a huge centre in Lisbon and Aga Kahn has recently announced it will move their global headquarters to Portugal.

You will always find some intolerant people anywhere in the worls, but I would say the Portuguese are generally tolerant towards foreigners. There are laws preventing anyone from covering their face in public, but head scarfs were generally used by Portuguese women until 2 generations ago and are still common in rural areas.


----------

